# sleep well



## Kelev

I don’t have a specific dialect in mind. Anything understandable is fine 

It would be great if you could put it in English letters and Chinese character’s please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## henryluo

晚安 wan3 an1


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

Íí°² is 'good night'.

'sleep well' should be 'shui4 de hao3 (睡得好)' if it is used in:

I always sleep well.


----------



## Mickeyboy

It can be used in different situations with different meanings, it can also be used as: 睡个好觉。


----------



## Kelev

Awesome, thanks alot!


----------



## avlee

Mickeyboy said:


> It can be used in different situations with different meanings, it can also be used as: 睡个好觉。


This is what I'm gonna say about this post.


----------



## Mickeyboy

It seems that we have sth in common


----------



## notnotchris

How about "好好睡"?


----------



## jiey

notnotchris said:


> How about "好好睡"?


 
That is also a possibility from my point of view, like in the below scene:

Baby sitter: Chris, Don't be naughty, please sleep well. 

It can be translated in your way: 好好睡觉，不要捣乱或者辗转反侧、胡思乱想(not to interrupt others or not to make yourself uncomfortable by any other activities inappropriate for a good sleep)


----------



## staquarius

1.晚安 or 做个好梦  wǎn ān   zuò gè hǎo mèng


----------



## cbaker

My favorite is 睡得香。Without more context, we can't know if you intend "sleep well" as a suggestion to the listener (in which case I think 晚安 would be appropriate).


----------



## fall_ark

cbaker said:


> My favorite is 睡得香。Without more context, we can't know if you intend "sleep well" as a suggestion to the listener (in which case I think 晚安 would be appropriate).


 
*T*he phrase "verb + 得 + adv." is seldomly used independently as a "wish". *I*t almost always acts as an encouragement/acknowledgement:

做得好。(You've done well. / Good job.)
射得漂亮！（Great shot! - as in football/basketball）

*B*ut you could put words like "些" or "点" following it to change the sentence into an imperative, like:

跑得快点（儿）！ (Run faster!)
吃得好些。（Have yourself a nice meal. / Eat properly. - Mostly from parents to their child, or between a couple when they'll be separate for a while）
*S*till, these sentences act more like a command/warning or exhortation than a wish, so generally you don't use "v.+ 得 +adv." unless you are very close to a person or you are influential to him in that way.

*A*nd of course you can use it in a complete sentence, such as:
祝你睡得好/香甜。

*A*nyway, I don't think "睡得香" is used very often.....kind of strange to me at least.


----------



## notnotchris

I thought 睡得香 sounded very nice. Too bad if it's not really used...

Anyone else heard of it?


----------



## samanthalee

It's probably a region thing. I've regularly used "睡得香" and "睡得很香" in everyday speech.


----------



## fall_ark

samanthalee said:


> It's probably a region thing. I've regularly used "睡得香" and "睡得很香" in everyday speech.


 

But mostly you use them to describe something, not as imperatives/wishes, right?

or am I wrong about that....could be.


----------



## samanthalee

Yes you're right, fall_ark. "睡得香" is used to describe "happily sleeping". It is not used as wishes.
We can use it to say "I've slept well last night." But we cannot use it to say "Sleep tight, sweet dreams".  Sorry about not being clear.


----------



## hly2004

你好：
一般我会说
睡个好觉


----------

